
SpaceX Rockets Were Imperiled by Falsified Reports, Prosecutors Say - onetimemanytime
https://www.wsj.com/articles/spacex-rockets-were-imperiled-by-falsified-reports-prosecutors-say-11558576047
======
mtbkrdave
I'm thoroughly curious what could have motivated this engineer's behavior,
imperiling his livelihood and his employer's existence. I'd be unsurprised if
a get-it-done-yesterday, deadline-driven, process-be-damned culture played a
large role.

